# balloon molly breeding



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Does a balloon molly male only find one mate? I ask because my male only mates with one of the other b.mollies. I would love for him to mate with my pure white one, but he only seems to mate with the orange speckled one. Should I get another male in hopes that it will breed with the white one??

BTW, my first batch of b.molly babies are doing great. One is so cute, its like mom, it has speckles on it, I named her peach because she looks like a peach with the round belly. The other baby is light orange with brown splotch on her head, I named her splotchy, she doesn't seem to have the balloon molly round belly, its a little round but not as much as her sister.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the other female may not be ready. Somehow...my livebearer males seem to know which to mate with, while all the while passing others. I honestly think there is some scent that is given off. I've never researched this idea, but it sure seems that way. They say overfeeding a little and salt can help entice a female to get in the mood.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

The 3 of them are about the same age, I add salt to the aquarium anyways and keep the temp at around 79. The white female seems to "tend" to the other female. Like when the other female gives birth, she will chase away other fish, almost in a protective way. But the male, has never even really looked towards the white female. Oh well.. only time will tell


----------

